# Qatar



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi all...I know this is the Dubai forum but many here seem to have worked all around the region so thought I might get some good feedback.

I am interviewing for a position in Qatar and am curious about some things. 

What is the cost of living compared to Dubai? 
Is there much to do, I am not into clubbing, don't drink, but do like to get out to a nice meal every once in a while. 
What about outdoor activities? Nothing can really be worse than Dubai in that regard, but curious if there may be some decent cycling to be found.

Thanks


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> What is the cost of living compared to Dubai?


This is an assumption for a single person (check respective websites for updates costs):

* Groceries if eating at home about QAR500/month (check Carrefour website)
* Car Insurance, about QAR300/mth depends on car
* Showtime TV package, about QAR400/month (check OSN website)
* Internet + landline, about QAR300/month (check QTel website)
* Mobile phone, about QAR200/month with calls to Gulf countries - QAR400/mth with international calls (check QTel website, Vodafone still has blackspots even in city area)
* Gym Fitness First QAR450/mth
* Petrol is cheaper than Dubai, it was about QAR0.85 (?) - definitely less than QAR1 when we left Qatar end 2011.
* Cleaning help QAR25-QAR50/hour
* No help with booze. Lucky for you they sell pork there now.
* 1 bedroom could be QAR10k, 2 bedroom QAR12k, 3bedroom QAR13k - again, this depends on which area (contact the local agents there to do some "shopping"). Could be cheaper in places further away from town.
* No parking fees by roadside - they've implemented entrance fees in Doha City Centre though.
* Driving/traffic is slightly crazier there - you'll survive. 




fcjb1970 said:


> Is there much to do, I am not into clubbing, don't drink, but do like to get out to a nice meal every once in a while.


Have a look at Doha Time Out - you'll find places to eat mainly within Doha city area, The Pearl and hotels scattered around town.



fcjb1970 said:


> What about outdoor activities? Nothing can really be worse than Dubai in that regard, but curious if there may be some decent cycling to be found.Thanks


We've seen (crazy Danes) cycling and exploring the desert (not too far off the highway) at the end of summer last year. Qatar desert is different from the desert around Dubai-Hatta road. It's not as "sand-duney" as Dubai. Google some pictures. But be sure to do it with friends. 

We go out each weekend (if summer out by 6am, back home by - say - 9am) to explore the desert.We lived in Qatar for 6 years. We always have something to do - this really depends on you. We love exploring.

Qatar is a peninsular - so lots of beaches. Diving is great if you hookup with the right people - they go far offshore.

No mountains though. It's very flat - highest point is 103m (recalling what I saw on map!).

Geological history is amazing. You might know much of the Arab region used to be under water. Might be something new you pick up, learning about fossils  Who knows.

Fishing is great. You could fish off a canal by West Bay or go off into the sea.

 We loved it there.

If you're desperate to get out for the weekend, it's only 45minutes to Dubai or 1.5hr to Muscat or 3hrs to Jordan... and you'll be 1hr closer to Europe


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> What is the cost of living compared to Dubai?


I have been in Qatar just two weeks in two years, so my direct experience is very limited, but for the kind of job I do I have easy mean of comparing costs across the gulf countries, and talk with partners and colleagues working there full time, and my impression is that probably Qatar is the place with the highest living cost in the gulf.

I was listening a partner of ours complaining that he has to pay people +30/40% more than Dubai for the same position and they are still complaining about the cost of living. Reading Red Nose post stating a 120k QAR rent for a 1 BR house I kind of understand, is double than Dubai (QAR almost = AED).

Coming to living standards (ie things to do, tolerance, etc) Dubai is on a class of its own in the gulf, don't expect the same in Doha, altough is better than kw or s.a. , indeed.

Said that, If I had to choose where to live of all the other emirates, I would still chose Doha. Bahrain would be my first choice, it's fantastic both for climate, landscape and living costs, but after the unrest is no longer the same, very sad indeed, I hope they will recover....


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Would advise the normal suggestion of you going for a weekend to Doha - have a look around. Some won't like what they see in Qatar and find it very boring, each to their own 

Some quick ideas:
Rental ->
EZDAN Real Estate Company
Homes2rent Website
Properties in Doha Qatar, Qatar Real Estate, Qatar Properties For Sale & Rent, Doha Qatar Apartments for sale and Rent

Groceries ->
Qatar :: Home

OSN ->
OSN -

Broadband ->
Qtel - Home Broadband Next Day Installation


Good luck deciding


----------



## ehyper (2 mo ago)

Shop ehyper grocery app best food delivery service today for Every Day Low Prices. Join ehyper for unlimited free delivery from your grocery store & free shipping with no order minimum. Start online ordering your daily natural food need!


----------

